# Terminator - Dark Fate



## Alexander1970 (Apr 26, 2019)

Hello.

*Release date:*November 1, 2019
*Studio:*Paramount Pictures
*Director:*Tim Miller
*Screenwriters:*Charles Eglee, Josh Friedman, Billy Ray
*Starring:*Arnold Schwarzenegger, Linda Hamilton, Mackenzie Davis, Diego Boneta, Gabriel Luna, Natalia Reyes






https://www.theterminatorfans.com/terminator-dark-fate-cinemacon-ensemble-award/


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 26, 2019)

So, how many of these are they going to make?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 26, 2019)

This movie becomes an resumption and continuation of TERMINATOR 2 - JUDGMENT DAY.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 26, 2019)

After da'vengers and1game+, I'll hold off.

I'm sure Arnie is going to do it righteous with a justice cake, but...I can't keep letting Follywood ruin my hopes.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 26, 2019)

What's with all these films having actors who are ancient in them. Linda Hamilton has not aged well at all.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 26, 2019)

> ..I can't keep letting Follywood ruin my hopes.



I don´t think so.





*I AM BACK. *

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> What's with all these films having actors who are ancient in them. Linda Hamilton has not aged well at all.



WE LOVE THEM.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 26, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> I don´t think so.
> 
> View attachment 165072
> 
> ...


The older he gets the more he begins to  look like Jeffrey Dean Morgan lol.


----------



## Veho (Apr 27, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> What's with all these films having actors who are ancient in them. Linda Hamilton has not aged well at all.


It lends legitimacy to the movie. Makes it "official".


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Apr 27, 2019)

Another Terminator movie? *Noooo!*
The whole "Terminator"-story has (as any story with time travel) a problem with the grandfather paradox. *But the first two movies are amazing and made me think a lot! I like them.*

The third only consists of action, explosions, complete destruction and - _in my opinion_ - does not make any sense. (The only scene I really remember in a positive way is the reappearance of Dr. Silberman - that was *good*.)

Because I dislike the third, I did not even watch the fourth movie (or this series _The Sarah Conner Chronicles_").

Then came "_Terminator Genisys_" and I was told it had some footage from the first movie, was some kind of a reboot and whatnot. So I _did_ watch it and… To me this movies looks like a symptom of serious drug abuse. "Whatever pills you took: It were the wrong ones and/or too much."

They should stop it. They will never come close to the quality of the first movies.


----------



## zomborg (Apr 28, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> The older he gets the more he begins to  look like Jeffrey Dean Morgan lol.


Neegan! Lol
Poor Arnold, I guess he's hurting for money too. But I think maybe he's weathered the ages slightly better than Stallone.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 28, 2019)

Hello.

A really nice pair:


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 11, 2019)

A little "behind" footage:


----------



## CORE (May 11, 2019)

All they needed was a 3rd Prequel set in the future like Salvation.



Spoiler: Terminator 3 Aftermath



Judgement Day prosponed gave those in the know time to prepare for the Nuclear Aftermath John becomes a type of prophet as the years ensue The Leader of the Resistance John Connor meets his would be Father Kyle Reese on his travels over the next couple years they finally push forward to Skynet and successfully destroy the Defense Grid they find the Time Displacement Core where I work and John realizes what he must do and Kyle Volunteers for his mission to protect Sarah Connor which he has practically been preparing for after the first few days after meeting John he does not know John is his Son but knows that he himself is very valuable to John.

So Kyle gets sent back then a couple of soldiers discover the famous CSM-101 Infiltrator Units John knows this model very well as he gazes upon 100s of T-800 Infiltrators one of the Tech Com Hackers discovers that Two Trips has been made through the Time Displacement Core again John knows what to do with Skynet Destroyed and T-800s at his disposal he and his Tech Com Team reprogrammes  one of the T-800s with a Mission to Protect a young boy also called John Connor.

So the T-800 gets sent through to a different time and one of the Tech Com Soldiers speaks openly to John in front of the others and asks anymore surprises for us John realizing that the Boy is actually John and Sarah Connor being his mother and that John has been right in everything they have done and achieved John always appeared to be one step ahead of Skynet.

John Smiles and replies Kyle Reese is my Father Ending Credits kicks in with Terminator theme The Beginning and End in One Movie yes you see T-1000 being sent back Robert Patrick and T-800 but they not the main Terminators a shitload of older and T-800s are the main Terminators including T-1000000.


----------



## Smoker1 (May 11, 2019)

Linda Hamilton used to look so Beautiful and Yummy. T1, King Kong Lives..... . Dante's Peak she looked good. What the hell happened to her????


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 11, 2019)

Smoker1 said:


> Linda Hamilton used to look so Beautiful and Yummy. T1, King Kong Lives..... . Dante's Peak she looked good. What the hell happened to her????



Age 63.


And the consequences of Terminator 2 and more:

In an October 2005 appearance on Larry King live, Hamilton discussed her depression and her bipolar disorder, which led to violent mood swings and suicidal thoughts during her marriage to Abbott, and ultimately destroyed both of her marriages. She also discussed how she eventually received therapy and medication to manage the condition.

While filming _Terminator 2: Judgment Day_, Hamilton suffered permanent hearing damage in one ear when she fired a gun inside an elevator without using her ear plugs.


----------



## Smoker1 (May 12, 2019)

Damn. That had to suck about her Hearing. Yeah, I knew about her being Bi-Polar. 
But you look at so many Actors and Actresses, and you wonder why they let themselves go so bad.


----------



## Veho (May 24, 2019)

Trailer oop: 

​


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 24, 2019)




----------



## CORE (May 25, 2019)

Pretty much ripping off Salvation for Human Cyborg criticizing the idea but make it a Woman Human Cyborg it ok no it is not there was nothing wrong with Sam Worthington.

Salvation Dont think Christian Bale helped especially his leaked rant.

An Endoskeleton with Polymimetic Alloy seen it before TX but credit is due since it splits into two. That is interesting at least but nothing on NanoBot T-3000.

Speaking of such same mistake as Genisys very Heavy CGI it does not bother me as much but they bullshitted about Genisys and they doing same thing.

Genisys They f***ed up by revealing John as the Villain should have kept that secret ruined plot of their own production wtf.

Why the f*** are we in the past again a lot of s***. Salvation was on the right track absolutely nothing wrong with it two more Movies in the future or as I said in an earlier post a Prequel in the future for those who understand.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 25, 2019)

CORE said:


> Pretty much ripping off Salvation for Human Cyborg criticizing the idea but make it a Woman Human Cyborg it ok no it is not there was nothing wrong with Sam Worthington.
> 
> An Endoskeleton with Polymimetic Alloy seen it before TX but credit is due since it splits into two.
> 
> Why the f*** are we in the past again a lot of s***. Salvation was on the right track absolutely nothing wrong with it two more Movies in the future or as I said in an earlier post a Prequel in the future for those who understand.





alexander1970 said:


> This movie becomes an resumption and continuation of TERMINATOR 2 - JUDGMENT DAY.


----------



## CORE (May 25, 2019)

Yeah but I doubt it will live up to my expectation Terminator 2 is my favourite Movie as a child along with RoboCop 2 and TransFormers The Movie.

I know all about it and I hope it turns out to be good.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 25, 2019)

I think Arnie did this movie not *only* because of the money.


----------



## CORE (May 25, 2019)

Yeah I tend to agree would have liked to see Conan III it is happening then cancelled then happening again.

Wait a minute @alexander1970 Your from Austria ha! how do I know that you are not Arnold.





Look at you replying there to my post.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 25, 2019)

CORE said:


> Yeah I tend to agree would have liked to see Conan III it is happening then cancelled then happening again.



That sadly depends only on the rightholder of the conan trademark.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conan_the_Barbarian#Copyright_and_trademark_dispute



p.S. Arnold is my "neighbor". - he is styrian,me from Burgenland.


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 25, 2019)

Hastala Vista Baby! I'll be back! The best quotes for Arnold ever!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 6, 2019)

When Arnold helps Gabriel Luna with his Weight Training, I keep thinking he went like this......LOL


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 18, 2019)

mirzajan9 said:


> This movie becomes an resumption?




November 1, 2019 (United States)
October 24, 2019 (Europe)
James Cameron is the Producer.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Oct 17, 2019)

I’ll wait for the reviews, I’m not watching the trailers since the last one (T5’s) had a lot of spoilers, and the Terminator films should have ended at T2 instead of trying to reboot the franchise (especially in the utterly awful way they did).

T3 made no sense and some pretty heartless decisions made in its creation (killing off Sarah Connor just for Linda Hamilton being unwell at the time, wtf?) T4 was just utterly forgettable, T5 felt pretty tacky and really just gimmick reliant on nostalgia and stuff rather than anything truly substantial.

To be fair, SCC wasn’t too bad as it’s own thing compared to the film sequels but can’t be compared to the brilliance of the first two.

(Also don’t watch T1 with the remastered audio. Get an NTSC DVD from before 2002 or rip a PAL VHS version, they screwed up all the SFX while retaining most of the previous mix’s mistakes in later versions)


----------



## CORE (Jan 16, 2020)

Just watched Movie and after all the Crapping on the Movie I can say it is.

Bloody Brilliant and I really enjoyed it and I too was very skeptical but it was a great Movie and a fitting end if they choose to end it there.

For a true sequel then look no further than...

The Terminator Dawn of Fate PS2/XBOX. 
Terminator Resistance PS4/XBOX/PC.
Terminator Salvation. 

But the Movie was awesome and deserves more credit much better than I anticipated it aint Terminator 2 but is not as bad as it made out to be and should have done better.


----------



## Smoker1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Yeah, it was good, but apparently since it did not get more in the Theater, they Canceled the possible other Movies.


----------



## jesterscourt (Feb 14, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> Yeah, it was good, but apparently since it did not get more in the Theater, they Canceled the possible other Movies.


It definitely killed the chances of the rest of the "trilogy".


----------



## Smoker1 (Feb 14, 2020)

jesterscourt said:


> It definitely killed the chances of the rest of the "trilogy".


Hell, if they ever decide to start from scratch, am I the only one who thinks John Cena could be a possible T-800 Terminator?


----------



## xst8799 (Feb 19, 2020)

It's a shame that it didn't do well in the cinemas. It was quite decent and definitely could have served as a base for new movies.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2020)

I watched it once for Arnold Schwarzenegger and that was it. They should just quit making crappy Terminator movies no one asked for.

T1 and T2 are all that matters.


----------



## CORE (Feb 19, 2020)

The 3rd Movie would have been a Future prequel Technically Speaking lol and that could have ended it there.

But I have enjoyed the Movies they could have potentially made another two out of this the movie was awesome.

Just another victim of missed opportunity.

With that said you can never recapture the excitement and just awesome T-1000 it like gaming seeing Saturn - PS1 - N64 nothing can compare 90s was the best and peeps nowadays take all for granted with no passion just Greed.


----------

